# JVM Log File definieren



## Loki2 (20. November 2007)

Hallo,

mit welchem Parameter kann ich die Log Datei einer JVM festlegen Ich habe bisher noch nichts brauchbares finden können. Sowas wie

-log C:\temp\JVMLog.log

funktioniert leider nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## torax13 (20. November 2007)

Was meinst Du mit JVM Log Datei? Hab ich noch nicht von gehört... 

Torax


----------



## Loki2 (20. November 2007)

Die Java Virtual Machine hat doch ein Standard Out für Ausgaben oder nicht? Diesen möchte ich gerne beeinflussen bzw. wenn eine JVM abstürzt sollen entsprechende Log Infos die die JVM produziert in ein bestimmtes Log file geschrieben werden.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. November 2007)

Meinst du das?

```
System.setErr(new PrintStream(new FileOutputStream(C:/log.log));
System.setOut(new PrintStream(new FileOutputStream(C:/log.log));
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Loki2 (20. November 2007)

Nein das mein ich nicht. Das müsste ich ja in meinen Java Code schreiben. Ich möchte die JVM mit bestimmten Parametern starten und ich bin mir sicher das es auch einen Parameter zur Log file Bestimmung gibt.
Ähnlich wie hier beschrieben:

http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/hotspot/vmoptions.jsp

Leider funktioniert der Parameter -XX:ErrorFile=./hs_err_pid<pid>.log bei mir nicht, damit lässt sie die JVM gar nicht erst starten.

Gruß und so
Loki2


----------



## torax13 (20. November 2007)

Ich muss gestehen, das ich zum 1. Mal von den XX Options lese. Allerdings steht da auch:



> * Options that are specified with -XX are not stable and are not recommended for casual use. These options are subject to change without notice.



Insbesondere auch 





> -XX:ErrorFile=./hs_err_pid<pid>.log 	If an error occurs, save the error data to this file. (Introduced in 6.)



Hast Du denn eine 6er Version?

Ansonsten kenn ich auch nur die Variante den Outstream zu registrieren wie es meinereiner geschrieben hat.

Oder eben eine Ausgabeumlenkung in ein File:

```
java -jar dein.jar >> out.log
```
Torax


----------

